# Does Yeast Co2 Have a smell



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

The CO2 has no smell...the other fermented products like the alcohol and your fermenting mixture might have some smell. A friend of mine has a few DIY co2's and they dont smell but Im sure you have to be careful setting them up.

Mike


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm careless with mine and if you stick your nose in the bottle or pour it out, it will stink.... but during normal operation I've never noticed any smell

--cich


----------



## corey (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah when I had my diy going thier was no smell when you had it working, however, when you poured out the mixture, it smelt like 25 year old wine that has been sitting in the sun. :aah:


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

When creating the mixture and connecting it up to your tank, there should be no smell since the yeast hasn't had enough time to completely react. 

During normal operation there should be no smell since the system should be air tight. 

When disassembling the system there will be a slight smell (mainly alcohol). Not enough to knock you out or anything, actually at an arm's length you can't hardly notice it!

Kyle


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am always tempted to have a sip... just for the heck of it, see what nasty stuff I produce :drool: 
Somewhere (I think on the Krib) I read about ppl using wine yeast, adding fruit juice to the mixture, let it carbonate when done and have a good time :lol: 

Anyway, I recommend to use a (CO2-cleaning)bottle with water in between the CO2 DIY mix and the tank. That water smells pretty bad too, and I wouldn't want whatever is causing that to end up in the tank.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

i punched a hole in the top of my soda cap and pulled the tubing through with tweezers. the part of the tubing going through the cap is only like half or less diameter is this okay? i blew on the other side of the tubing, and the air was able to pass through. its just that section is really narrow.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah, you won't need a large hole. As long as it doesn't close up completely you will be fine. You could check once in a while the soda bottle and see if it builds up pressure.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

cool. im going to get yeast and sugar tomorow. im just going to go with a wood airstone. i know its bad and wastes most of the Co2, but its better than nothing.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No, a wood airstone is actually a good solution for a nano. Even though it's DIY, you can easily overdo a tank that small. Just make sure the bubbles are very fine, and you have no leaks in the system.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

is it okay if i use a 1/2 liter bottle? it might be too small. o wel. i already have it installed and prepared, and im too lazy to redo it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's a good size to get started. Just use a little bit of yeast, or it will burn out too fast. I am using 2 three-liter bottles, and they last 2 to 3 weeks. I write the date of the last change on them, just to keep track.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

k. cool. will there actually be a difference in the growth rate?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Between adding and not adding CO2? Huuuuuuuuuge! 
Plants will grow greener, faster and bigger. Plants that didn't grow all of a sudden start to grow. 

Not sure if the "bigger" part is good for a nano :lol:


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

i just redid my tank for the third time. i got this huge piece of malaysian driftwood that takes up half the space of the tank. it reminds me of a mountain. all the ground is filled with e. tenellus. no more space for anything except for maybe something to be tied to driftwood. o wel im too lazy i can do that later. i have some anubias and java fern that i have stored away (in my other tank)


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

okie dokie... i got the CO2 all setup. i can see tiny bubbles coming out of the Coralife wood diffuser. some are getting sucked up by the filter and some are floating to the top. o wel... at least some of the Co2 is diffusing. i also started adding a cheap fertilizer. i don't feel like doing anything complicated yet.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, evan, but what was your pH before and what is it now? And what is your KH?

You are supposed to be watching this stuff, not just admiring the bubbles!


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

haha. who knows. dun matter cuz i don't have fish


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Good plan! That's Amano's method, sock it to the plants for a while and get them going great, before adding algae crew and then fish.


----------

